# Removing biro from leather



## ricka

Anyone got any ideas of how to remove biro ink from leather. Tried Autoglym leather cleaner with little success.

Any help appreciated, R


----------



## docman

in the instruction manual of an audi leather care product it's clearly written (memory quote):
"for any leather stains such as those caused by ink, lipstick, food, etc, a stain removal product is available at your local dealer."

Apparently they have the "magical potion" and the billing system standing by.
Give both a try. Request a quote in advance.

Good luck.


----------



## ricka

Hi, thanx - I'll look into it.


----------



## itinfleet

I used nail polish remover very sparringly, on light grey leather. You could never tell where the marks were now.


----------



## Hoggy

http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/LeatherInkRemover.htm


----------



## jad

milk rubbed on to the mark, and a little patiance...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Lighter fuel - don't use car fuel the additives will damage/discolour the leather.

Dave


----------



## ricka

Thank's alot for the responses guys - it's amazing what you find out is'nt it.


----------



## tintyourride

Hi new to yhe forum but saw this and thought i`d pass this bit of little known wisdom on.

To get biro stains out of almost anything inc leather use hairspray works like magic!


----------



## ricka

tintyourride said:


> Hi new to yhe forum but saw this and thought i`d pass this bit of little known wisdom on.
> 
> To get biro stains out of almost anything inc leather use hairspray works like magic!


Cheers :wink:


----------

